# Looking for info on bachmann HO locomotive



## countrync (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all, I signed up here to see if I could get some help with something that I'm working on. I have a 1976 bachmann Ho Locomotive - u36b diesel "spirit of 76" Seaboard Coastline . I'm trying to find out how much they cost. I looked on ebay and the web and couldn't find one like the one I have as discribed. Anyone know how much it would cost or where I can find out?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Google said around $20 new in '76. 

Odd tho' we be LARGE SCALE and you be small... 

I'd suggest you go to Yahoo Groups and find a Bachmann group and get your answers there. 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a number of good H0 model railroading forums. Also, you night try Bachmann's forum. Some of us here also model in H0 but it's really not our balliwick.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its probably worth between $2 to $20..somewhere in that range. 
it might be worth slightly more because its a bicentennial engine..but not much more. 
old HO scale engines really arent worth anything.. 
you can buy them at train shows for 5 bucks.. 
there is really no "collector" market for them, and most modelers want the newer engines, that are already DCC equipped, 
or are "plug and play" equipped for DCC..old 1970's and 1980's engines are virtually worthless these days.. 

Best way to find the value of something like that is go to ebay and search for *completed* listings..see what people actually paid for something. 
(dont look at people are *asking* for items..thats meaningless..someone can be asking $500, but if it sells for $15, thats the true value.) 

I just checked ebay: 
http://tinyurl.com/2e5be5d 

I was right! $1 to $20.. 
(the one that sold for $26 is mislabeled..its not a U36B) 

Only prices listed in green actually sold.. 
prices in red didnt sell..usually because people were asking too much.. 
so: 

ebay 
completed auctions 
prices in green 

tells you the true story.. 
in this case, probably 10 bucks is reasonable..*maybe* 20 if find a buyer who really wants that particular paintscheme.. 

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Generally costs more to ship than it's worth. 

Last 3 or 4 of those I picked up in "buys" I scrapped for parts.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're wanting to sell it, good luck. As commented above, it's worth less than the cost of shipping. Your best bet is to take it to a swap meet and see if you can get a buck or two for it. If you're looking to buy another one, then your best bet will be that same swap meet. Older Bachmann, Tyco, Life-Like, Model power, etc. stuff is worth less than the packaging it came in, generally. You can make a nice model out of some of them, but you have to throw almost everything away and start over. 

Check out "2 Guys and Sum Trains" for a forum better suited to your project. There are a number of guys there tinkering with old stuff and generally having a good time at it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By countrync on 25 Apr 2010 07:52 AM 
Hey all, I signed up here to see if I could get some help with something that I'm working on. I have a 1976 bachmann Ho Locomotive - u36b diesel "spirit of 76" Seaboard Coastline . I'm trying to find out how much they cost. I looked on ebay and the web and couldn't find one like the one I have as discribed. Anyone know how much it would cost or where I can find out?
Try posting under 'general' or even H0 on www.bachmanntrains.com

Just don't go planning a trip to Yoorup on the makin's of the sale. You'm goin' to be mighty disappointed. I'll betcha it won't make but $10.

Welcome, BTW!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

